# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Maps and plans for a medieval RPG

## Morkhdull

This is some maps I made years ago for my campaign.
I choose not to fill the floor to save my printer and my  bucks  :Wink: .
But be sure that all the items for encounters are there.  

Enjoy

----------


## Hoel

I like the see through floor, it gives an original clean look. And the map itself is well layed out.
What software did you use?

----------


## woekan

Nice map, what software ?  :Smile:

----------


## Morkhdull

oOps...

Thx for comment...  I forget to say that I used Dundjinni

----------


## Hoel

Very nice, I've never gotten this good results when i tried dundjinni. I guess it all comes down to practice.

----------


## Steel General

Very nice indeed. I think the only thing I would do would be to lighten up the grid , but that's really a minor thing.

----------


## Sigurd

Any chance of a version without the grid?


Sigurd

----------


## Midgardsormr

I think you could sell the floor better if you were to trim or mask the grid to the interior only instead of having it cover the entire page.  I don't use Dundjinni, though, so I don't know how easy that is to do in that application.

It's a very nice looking map as is, though, and I definitely approve of the economical approach to mapmaking.

----------


## Morkhdull

Following is a map of the smithy ; a place where all adventurers have to visit to repair his stuff (at least)

Also made with dundjinni, using the same tipology

----------


## Morkhdull

Following is a postguard.

As usual made by dundjinni

----------


## Ascension

These are nice, have you posted them in the DJ forums?

----------


## someguy

Very nice all of them.

But with a lack of floor textures it does make deciphering the outposts floor plan a bit tricky.

----------


## Sigurd

They seem very well thought out. Really like them. 


Sigurd

----------


## jaerdaph

Very nice maps, Morkhdull.  :Smile:  




> I choose not to fill the floor to save my printer and my  bucks .


A very good (and practical) point. I've done that too:

----------


## ravells

I love the style. It's really crisp and the see through floor really makes it for me. it looks very 'graphic design' like. 

Excellent, repped!

----------


## Morkhdull

Thank's for all that kind comment (I confess I love your "reppedition system" ...  Gimme more - As britney said  :Wink: )

Actually, I never post on DJ forum...  
Just because, first of all these maps were mainly used for play and because on DJ forum, I found they overwhelm their maps...

A new one, this time is a portal on the top of several terrasses.  Between the trees, sparks of wild magic lights the scene...  Who dare to cross it...  Before something comes from behind this planar curtain  :Wink:

----------


## Gandwarf

Very nice maps Morkhdull. I especially like the castle ones.
The floor being transparant is another nice feature. Repped!

----------


## Ascension

This clear floor thing has got me interested in something...say you were to print out some basic and standard floor styles (like gray stone, brick, egyptian temple, rocky cave, etc.) then have them laminated.  Then print out your map on clear cellophane overhead projector plastic.  That way you could have any kind of floor you wanted and you could use it over and over and slap any kind of map on top.  Just an idea.

----------


## Morkhdull

Why not...  I just wonder if the two plastic surfaces glide on each other...

Well should it works, perhapes it would be interesting to build something  modular...

----------


## dragonwolf

Very excellent set of maps. You really should consider posting them on the DJ forums or at least linking to them here. I think you'll find a lot of other folks who like the less ink intensive ones as well. There are all kinds of styles of maps on the DJ forums just like there are here at CG and yours are just as good as any others. The way you've done the outer wall is fantastic btw. If you provided ones without the grid, you'd probably even get some mods of them.

----------


## Morkhdull

I made this cemeterry for a Hallowween party...

----------


## Steel General

Nice, I think the only thing I would change would be the color and/or opacity of the grid.

----------


## Morkhdull

Set on a high mountaine peak, nested on the first line of defense of a dwarven fortress, this pair of steamgun (and the adventure played around) is inspirated by the movie "thunder from Navaronne"...

Who will reduce this infernal machine to silence ?

As suggested by General Steel, the opacity of the grid has been reduced

----------


## Ascension

Totally smokin idea and the movie was cool too.

----------


## Morkhdull

In the most remoted place of a dark forest, a tribe of beastmen is ruled by a warlock.

He managed a summoning circle to call demons.
The corruption provided by such foolish act twisted the vegetation close to the circle : mushrooms send toxic pollen in the air...

Passing time permit the beastman warlock to call lesser demons.  He bended them to the circle with cold iron chains.

Now, the time is right to call a balor...  Are the adventurers the victims and the catalysor or will they stop these threat ?

----------


## Ascension

Don't take this as a criticism but those mushrooms look like pumpkins...which is a very cool idea, I think.  He summons up monsters who do some punkin-chunkin at trespassers.  "Git off my lawn you dirty kids!"

----------

